# Home Made Carbon Filter.



## Diseased Strain

I made a filter today. I went to water the plants and I could smell them in the driveway walking up to the door. 

So I spent 100 bucks between a hobby shop, a fish store, and home depot.

Went together ok. Thought I had enough carbon, but I didnt. So I had to make a adjustment or two. Besides cutin the shit out of me. It's done. If anyone is interested in directions let me know. I didnt take step by step pic's. Sorry. Next time I take it apart I'll keep pic's puting it back together.

Seems to work fine. Cant smell anything anymore.


----------



## Taniwha

My main problem with carbon filters is the possible resistance to air flow, and getting the heat out. Do you find any problems?


----------



## Diseased Strain

Seems to be doing fine. I can blow into it at the top and feel the air come out the sides. And I installed it this morning and there is no smell now. And temps didnt change. So I'd guess it's ok. Sorry. It's my first one. So I dont have anything to compair it's performance with.


----------



## Weeddog

any kind of filter will introduce resistance in the air flow.  you would need to get a bigger blower if it seems to be a problem.


----------



## Taniwha

Not an ozone generator, although i find that smells worse than the flowering odor. 
I want to make my own carbon filter too, but little changes to my box affect it a lot due to its size, and at the moment i have it just right


----------



## notthecops

I use one similar to that (but store bought), and never had any problems with air flow.  You just need a strong enough fan.


I definately want instructions on how you made that.  I need a smaller one that the one I have.  That one looks just as good as the one I bought at the store, and about $50 less!!!


----------



## Diseased Strain

And it's a 8 inch. The 6 inch ones at the hydro shop were 280.


----------



## Diseased Strain

Whew. Smoked a doobie and got the munchies. So I'm full of stromboli and pepsi now. I'm bout ready for a nap realy. 

If you already have a store bought one, I bet you could take that one paprt when it's needing replaced and use the ends and stuff to save some money on the next one. You could probabaly take it apart, refill it with some new carbon and put it back together. If your carefull the most you would need is a drill and a rivet gun. Not sure how they are put together. I never did take one apart. My other grow didnt realy need one.


----------



## Diseased Strain

Here is all you need to make one. All of this can be found at home depot.
2 Home heater ducting end caps. 
The biger one will be the outside diam. of the filter. get one 2 inches smaller the the bigger one. So a 4 and 6" or 6 and 8.
I used 8 and 6 so that's what I will list here.
 2 end caps.
 1 8" to 6" adapter.
 1 6" duct collar.
 3 6" hose clamps (same isle).
 3 8" hose clamps. (same isle)
 1 roll chicken wire. 1/4 inch. Fencing isle.

At the hobby store or wallmart. (wallmart has a fabric section)

 1 bag Polly fill (for stuffing cracks.)
 2 yards quilt batting. (to keep carbon from falling through chicken wire.)

You could use panty hose, but depending on your wife's tastes, it's probably not a good idea to let her catch you sneaking out of her closet with her 60 dollar victoria secret thigh highs.... Then you might say something stupid like Why the **** are you spending 60 bucks on pantyhose? And you might end up geting in a fight and sleeping on the couch.... <cough> Anyway, the batting works fine.

At the pet store.
 3 pounds Aqua pure activated carbon.


----------



## Diseased Strain

Realy easy to put together.
We will start with the center of the filter first.

Take the chicken wire and wrap it around the smaller end cap. use one of the 6" clamps to hold it on. Now clamp the 6" collar into the other side. You will end up with a 6" chicken wire tube. Wrap the quilt batting around it and put the third 6" clamp in the center. That's it for the middle of the filter.

Now do the same with the 8" end cap and adapter. You will be left with a 8" chicken wire tube. Dont tighten the top clamp on the 8" tube. The adapter will need to come out to fill it. It's just easyer to get it to shape right if you put both ends on.

Take the top back off and stick the 6" tube in the 8" tube and fill the space between both sides with carbon. Put the 8" to 6" adapter back on the top and your done. If you need to pack any spaces you dont want air to go with the baged polly fill as tight as you can.

2 days, no smell. 6 more weeks to go. I'll letcha know if I have any problums.


----------



## BigRizilla

How do you get the air flowing? Are you growing in a self-made closed room or a closet type set up? I was looking to do something like this in my apt, but I'm not exactly sure how to set it up once I've made it.. help??


----------



## Diseased Strain

You will need some type of inline can to blow or suck air through the filter.


----------



## BigRizilla

Any brand in particular that you like? Thanks for responding! I'm going to make a stop to some stores today. Here's hoping mine goes as well as yours.


----------



## BkPhate

I was wondering if you wouldnt just be able to use a regular house fan? Would this be to much strain on the pants?


----------



## Godmaster

Can you take a Pic of filter and how it set up pleases?


----------



## Eggman

Once when I was new I took a filter and sprayed it with spray on glue and sprinkled coffee on it to get rid of the smell. Coffee flew everywhere and the fan overheated cause the coffee clogged up the filter so much. I sucked then.


----------



## jbuzz123

in process of making one today like now i have closet 4-4 apx..  and a couple veg stg..  and stinky  i am going to use 250 cfm duct fan fitted in  the 6 in reducer!!!    how are the results with this?   are they up to par   my room use to be a nice atomsphire and now its a todal dif.. attmo.   what will be the return>??>


----------



## allgrownup

Check out the DIY section.

peace


----------



## Vegs

Thanks for the awesome idea, Diseased Strain! This should work out great with my 265 CFM squirrel cage fan.

I was hoping I would find some instructions for a homemade filter. The ones I need at the store are $300 plus!

Thanks a bunch for saving me a ton of money! Once I build this I'll post some pics if someone hasn't already.


----------



## 17yearoldindogrower

Diseased Strain said:
			
		

> I made a filter today. I went to water the plants and I could smell them in the driveway walking up to the door.
> 
> So I spent 100 bucks between a hobby shop, a fish store, and home depot.
> 
> Went together ok. Thought I had enough carbon, but I didnt. So I had to make a adjustment or two. Besides cutin the **** out of me. It's done. If anyone is interested in directions let me know. I didnt take step by step pic's. Sorry. Next time I take it apart I'll keep pic's puting it back together.
> 
> Seems to work fine. Cant smell anything anymore.


 hey i would be all over building one of those if u could contact me or something or tell me how to build it that would be tight. damn ones in stores are so expencive and heavy i need something thats light and will do the trick


----------



## kubefuism

Dude, this couldn't have been found at a better time for me...Big Props.  I'll come back with results or questions.  Thanks for this info...


----------

